# blocage identifiant apple



## Mirou (6 Juin 2021)

BONJOUR,


Mon identifiant apple est bloqué depuis 5 jours et on me demande d'attendre encore 9 jours.Je trouve cela inadmissible.en effet je ne peux plus atteindre des applications comme anti covid qui exige une mise à jour que je ne peux télécharger.


Ce blocage est incompréhensible: Je n'ai pas changé le mot de passe de mon identifiant apple ;par ailleurs apple ne reconnait plus mon numéro de téléphone .


Par contre en essayant une vieille adresse ,apple reconnait mon numéro de téléphone ,mais mon identifiant reste bloqué; cependant cette adresse n'existe plus depuis un certain temps!!


J'ai saisi APPLE  (3 services)par téléphone et mail, mais on me dit d'attendre que l'on me débloque mon identifiant.j e constate donc qu'apple n'autorise aucune intervention humaine et on doit attendre un déblocage par un système .


Certes ,je comprends les nécessités de sécurité ,mais faut il 15 jours pour débloquer ......


Je porte ces inconvénients à la connaissance de la communauté et suis prêt à entendre d'autres solutions si elle existe  et aussi comment charger par exemple des applications comme anti covid  sans passer par apple.je n'ai pas pu en utilisant le navigateur GOOGLE et play google.


MERCI


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2021)

Et pourquoi cet identifiant est bloqué, c'est peut être la première question à se poser ? ça ne se bloque pas comme ça normalement.


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2021)

Ton identifiant est bloqué suite à de nombreuses tentatives d'ouvertures sans succès.

C'est toi, ou quelqu'un d'autre ?

Au fait pourquoi dans "Classic Mac" ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Au fait pourquoi dans "Classic Mac" ?


merci, c’est déplacé au bon endroit.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ton identifiant est bloqué suite à de nombreuses tentatives d'ouvertures sans succès.
> 
> C'est toi, ou quelqu'un d'autre ?


C'est une bonne question


----------



## Mirou (10 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi cet identifiant est bloqué, c'est peut être la première question à se poser ? ça ne se bloque pas comme ça normalement.


bonjour,
merci de donner attention à mon message.je ne sais pourquoi on a bloqué mon identifiant.Je n'exclus pas que j'aurai fait plusieurs tentatives avec un mauvais mot de passe bien que cela m'étonne, car j'utilise mon trousseau.
Je ne m'explique pas que les messages me demandant mon mot de passe sur tous mes MACS indiquent une adresse google  qui est bien mon identifiant Apple,alors que ,lorsque je vais dans mot de passe oublié ,on me demande mon numéro de téléphone devant finir par 95  ce qui n'est pas le mien(et aussi aucun 95 dans mes contacts).
 J'ai  donc essayé une autre  de mes adresses chez orange .Alors apple me demande un numéro de téléphone se terminant par 01 ce qui est bien le mien.,mais  ensuite on m'annonce donc son blocage ,alors que l'adresse orange n'est pas mon identifiant apple, à moins que ce soit mon adresse de secours (je ne peux le vérifier). 
Les interlocuteurs apple me demandent la patience ,mais ils semblent incapables d'intervenir eux mêmes.
Il reste que je subis les inconvénients du blocage et je pense qu'on peut allier sécurité et rapidité du déblocage.
merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2021)

Il y a deux options. C’est bien toi qui a bloqué le compte avec trop de tentatives. Mais la seconde option, vu que tu as des numéros inconnus qui apparaissent, c’est que ton compte a été piraté et ton mot de passe a été changé. Donc tu as définitivement perdu ton compte (ce qui est extrêmement courant depuis 15 jours, les pirates semblent particulièrement actifs).
neamoins, je pense qu’il faut contacter Apple en expliquant que tu pense être victime d’un piratage et d’une usurpation d’identité sur ton compte iCloud. Vu que tu as les ancienne informations, l’employé pourra vérifier ces informations et si tout colle pourra, soit bloquer définitivement le compte pour que personne ne s’en serve (et surtout pas ton usurpateur) soit, ce qu’il serait mieux, te réatribuer le compte et t’obliger à changer le mot de passe pour empêcher le malveillant de sévir. 

Bon courage.


----------



## Mirou (12 Juin 2021)

merci ,mais je suis toujours dans la panade malgré l'intervention d'apple.
Apple m'a envoyé un sms (au bout de 12 jours)  me disant de me connecter sur le site _apple.com/recuperer.ce que j'ai fait _avec l'identifiant ORANGE.J'ai créé mon mot de passe sans problème.Mais lorsque je vais dans  mon mac _préférence, on _me demande le mot de passe d'un autre identifiant _gmail a_vec un numéro de téléphone se terminant par_ 95 q_ui n'est pas le mien.Dans mon compte avec identifiant ORANGE auquel j'ai accès,je ne peux lui substituer l'identifient GMAIL qui est déjà pris me dit on ;bien sur puisque c'était mon identifiant  Apple..........


----------



## Mirou (12 Juin 2021)

bonjour,
je ne peux modifier sur mes macs et iPhone l'identifiant GOOgle qui est imposé pour mettre celui que me donne APPLe et figure bien sUr  le site Apple .


----------



## Leila Traore (21 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a deux options. C’est bien toi qui a bloqué le compte avec trop de tentatives. Mais la seconde option, vu que tu as des numéros inconnus qui apparaissent, c’est que ton compte a été piraté et ton mot de passe a été changé. Donc tu as définitivement perdu ton compte (ce qui est extrêmement courant depuis 15 jours, les pirates semblent particulièrement actifs).
> neamoins, je pense qu’il faut contacter Apple en expliquant que tu pense être victime d’un piratage et d’une usurpation d’identité sur ton compte iCloud. Vu que tu as les ancienne informations, l’employé pourra vérifier ces informations et si tout colle pourra, soit bloquer définitivement le compte pour que personne ne s’en serve (et surtout pas ton usurpateur) soit, ce qu’il serait mieux, te réatribuer le compte et t’obliger à changer le mot de passe pour empêcher le malveillant de sévir.
> 
> Bon courage.


Bonjour je suis dans cette même situation mon compte iCloud a été piraté et lorsque j’ai contacter Apple ils m’ont dit qu’ils ne peuvent  pas traiter mon dossier malgré que je leur ai transmis la facture d’achat. Est-ce que vous avez des solutions à me proposer


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2022)

Leila Traore a dit:


> Bonjour je suis dans cette même situation mon compte iCloud a été piraté et lorsque j’ai contacter Apple ils m’ont dit qu’ils ne peuvent pas traiter mon dossier malgré que je leur ai transmis la facture d’achat. Est-ce que vous avez des solutions à me proposer


Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'alternatives, officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204145 ...et ce n'est possible qu'en utilisant les questions et réponses de sécurité.


----------



## Mirou (22 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'alternatives, officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204145 ...et ce n'est possible qu'en utilisant les questions et réponses de sécurité.


je ne voudrai pas être pessimiste, mais j'ai eu un contact écrit avec Apple en Irlande et téléphonique avec la direction française à paris qui m'ont confirmé, par écrit et oralement ,que mon compte est bloqué et ne peut et ne pourra être débloqué et que je n'étais pas le seul....j'ai donc du créer un nouvel identifiant et j'ai récupéré  certaines de mes données que j'avais ,soit sur clé USB ou disque dur externe.
D'où la nécessité de sauvegarder en dehors d'iCloud........
bon courage


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2022)

Mirou a dit:


> D'où la nécessité de sauvegarder en dehors d'iCloud


Oui, car iCloud n'est pas une sauvegarde. C'est une synchronisation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (1 Mars 2022)

Flippant.
Le problème est-il résolu ?

Si mot de passe complexe + double authentification, existe t'il un risque de voir son compte ainsi piraté (hors phishing) et/ou bloqué ?


----------



## Mirou (5 Mars 2022)

Certains hackers peuvent accéder à nos données.d’où la nécessité de sauvegarder sur un disque externe et vérifier ce disque. En effet j’ai eu un disque de sauvegarde que je n’ai pu relire…..galére


----------

